# Has anyone taken two science courses in the same semester?



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

(For example, like taking a biology class and a chemistry class in the fall semester). I'm registering for spring semester and it looks like I may have a chemistry class and a physiology class. That would mean I would have to stay at school longer! I hate the labs. I don't like chemistry either. I'm scared. I have to take it if I'm planning on majoring in Health Science. This sucks. Any advice for taking two science courses in the same semester? For example, studying for exams and what to expect in the lab? I'd rather take ONE science course for a semester and then take another the next semester. Would it be a lot more work having two science classes in the same semester?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I took 7 science courses during my senior year at university. It isn't too bad taking multiple science courses, it just depends on what courses you choose and the professors too.

Since you are taking chemistry and maybe physiology, physiology is very deep in memorization material. Chemistry, general chemistry II isn't too bad because it is just application of Gen Chem I with more formulas. I believe that you can definitely take two science courses.

As for labs, they aren't arduous and they usually only meet once a week for a 3-6 hour duration. Mostly in undergrad labs you need to take quizzes, practical exams, and write a few lab reports. If you stay up to date on the material and supplement it with lecture, then you should be good as gold.


----------



## Vee87 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm taking organic chemistry and physics in the same semester. I am being totally skull ****ed. Both courses usually cover 1.5-2 chapters a week so it is very easy to get behind. You will definitely have to hit the books, lol. The labs aren't that bad, if you follow the instructions you usually get an A


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hell no. That would just definitely wreck my brain.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I took engineering so yeah, it's not difficult, but I guess if you're not scientifically inclined it could be an issue.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they usually gave us 5-10 min. breaks to make the labs more bearable.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in high school so university would be different, but I have taken physics and computer science in the same year.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I've taken three. It's not fun.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, I can't imagine any science major hasn't lol. Look up the profs and do your best not to overwhelm yourself - I know people who worked much harder than I did, taking 18 credits, with multiple killer classes at once, while working, volunteering, and doing research, and ended up tanking grade wise, while I took it more easy and rocked my classes. Unfortunately, if you're applying for grad programs, an A during an easy semester is always going to be worth a lot more than a B during a killer semester.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At least they aren't both bio courses so you are using a different part of your brain. Bio is way too much memorization... Chemistry is so much better.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I liked taking Chemistry and Biology during the same semester because they are pretty similar in ways, and some of what you learn in one class can be used to help you with the other. If you have to take Biology and A&P, I would definitely recommend taking them at the same time.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

It's really tough. I'm taking chemistry and physics and you need to devote a lot of time to it. I spent about 9 hours this weekend trying to learn physics, and about 5 hours today on chemistry. This is just assignments and not including labs. My labs are three hours in class and usually take another 2-3 hours to complete afterwards. My advice would to take a reduced course load if you have these subjects so you can focus on them, which you may be doing if this is a spring term. There's no way I'd be able to take a full course load right now. It depends on how much chemistry and biology background you have too. I found biology easy last year because I have a strong background in it. Chemistry and physics is hard for me because I never took it in high school and I'm terrible in math, so I'm way behind my peers who took it all the way to grade 12. So, it's possible that it's easier if you have that background. Ultimately you have to weigh how you feel about the situation and make a decision based on how you feel about it.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I think in the norm for university is three science classes, if you're going after a degree in science. I had to take a reduced course load, then do summer classes so I would finish my degree in time. I think it helps if you do one math or physics, and one biology or chemistry in a semester, because they're um, different. Like, one math course, one not so much math.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going to have to do this if I ever want to transfer. :no I have to take four semesters of chemistry (General Chem A and B, Organic Chem A and B), as well as three other bio classes. FML.


----------

